# Pareja de Hecho & Income Tax



## RPW (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

As it's "that time" again, I'm facing a largish tax bill, and I'm wondering are there any fiscal benefits of being Pareja de hecho in Spain with regards to income tax? (This will obviously be for next year.)

We've tried to find out from the hacienda, but everyone we've spoken to has contradicted the person we've spoken to previously - got a lotta love from those funcionarios.

Anyway, if anyone can help I'd be more than grateful!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know, but...
I know you can make an appointment with someone from the office and they can really assess your case, (rather than waiting in line and getting 5 mins of someone's time) so you could make an appointment and ask them which is the best way for you to do your tax declaration, and get it in writing!!


----------



## RPW (May 20, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know, but...
> I know you can make an appointment with someone from the office and they can really assess your case, (rather than waiting in line and getting 5 mins of someone's time) so you could make an appointment and ask them which is the best way for you to do your tax declaration, and get it in writing!!


Cheers, I've got my appointment sorted for the 2nd June with the Hacienda (I'm having huge problems changing my fiscal address), so we can discuss it with them then. 

(Obviously to make sure that they listen to me, I'm going to go armed with a million photocopies of every piece of identification I own! :boxing: )


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RPW said:


> Cheers, I've got my appointment sorted for the 2nd June with the Hacienda (I'm having huge problems changing my fiscal address), so we can discuss it with them then.
> 
> (Obviously to make sure that they listen to me, I'm going to go armed with a million photocopies of every piece of identification I own! :boxing: )


Oh, right. Hopefully you'll get everything sorted then. I know you really wanted more information than I've been able to give you, but hopefully someone else who knows will post in the next couple of days. There are 3 or 4 people who know a lot about this stuff who come on from time to time


----------

